

Protest the NSA in Silicon Valley Next Friday - changetheworld

Hello hacker news community.<p>In light of recent events, we must take some action.<p>Let us stage a protest of the NSA&#x2F;spying so instead of bitching on HN&#x2F;reddit let&#x27;s actually make some noise in the area.
What do folks think of protesting at the US Attorney&#x27;s office next Friday afternoon?<p>For those concerned with security, you can respond to this thread with a throwaway account through tor browser.
======
waterphone
I am not in the SV area and so would be unable to participate, but you
absolutely have my support in doing this.

------
DanI-S
I'm in. And I don't consider my objection to surveillance something worth
hiding.

------
dlinder
How about in front of Diane Feinstein's SF office?

